# Code open source pour image 2D vers 3D



## Le Mulot (29 Décembre 2009)

Hello à tous

Avant de poster, permettez moi de vous souhaitez tout d'abord de joyeuses fêtes

Je viens vers vous car j'ai longtemps cherché un soft sinon un utilitaire qui permet de transformer une image 2D en 3D.
Je n'ai jamais vraiment rien trouvé qui correspondait à mes exigences, sinon jusqu'a ce matin, un soft uniquement disponible en code source à cette adresse la pour Windows et Linux

Etant un gros naze et n'ayant jamais touché au moindre developpers tools, comment puis-je faire à partir de ce code source mis à dispo à l'adresse suivante, pour donner forme a cet utilitaire sous os X ????

voir : http://make3d.stanford.edu/code

Merci à tous de vos réponsesA+. Thomas *Le Mulot


----------



## Didier Guillion (30 Décembre 2009)

A première vue cela utilise MatLab, tu maitrise ?

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (30 Décembre 2009)

maya ou autre logiciel 3d sont capables de creer un mapping 3d a partir d'une texture, e.g photo. ce logiciel tente de creer des interpolations en vue d'une meilleur "experience", quand je vois le resultat je ne suis  pas tres convaincu du butte de leur recherche en comparaison de ce que peut faire deja depuis un moment un logiciel 3d avec un etre humain derriere le clavier pendant une heure, leur IA est loin tres loin d'etre super performante et je pense que ce n'est pas ce que tu recherches, tu veux un rendu de qualité a partir d'une texture, pas un logiciel qui essaye d'etre intelligent et produit un rendu degueulasse

@Didier viens tu au NAMM en Janvier?


----------



## Didier Guillion (4 Janvier 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> @Didier viens tu au NAMM en Janvier?



Salut,

Non, pas cette année, mon vélo est en révision 

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (17 Janvier 2010)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Non, pas cette année, mon vélo est en révision
> 
> Cordialement


 photo aujourd'hui samedi -> dimanche pour vous


----------



## tatouille (17 Janvier 2010)

_______


----------

